# Valerian morning dosage for anxiety?



## random101 (Sep 2, 2009)

What dosage would someone recommend for valerian root (in the morning for anxiety)? I currently have Nature's Way Valerian Root 530mg capsules. How many capsules should I take in the morning?

Currently taking:
Rhodiola Rosea
Super B-Complex
Vitamin C
Acai Berry
Multi Vitamin


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

random101 said:


> What dosage would someone recommend for valerian root (in the morning for anxiety)? I currently have Nature's Way Valerian Root 530mg capsules. How many capsules should I take in the morning?
> 
> Currently taking:
> Rhodiola Rosea
> ...


Valerian produces drowsiness, so you better try an alternative. It it also not a very good plant for relieving anxiety, there are better options:

1 - PharmaGABA
2 - Taurine
3 - Low doses of L-Tryptophan or 5-HTP
4 - Calcium, Magnesium, zinc
5 - Vitamin B complex 50/100mg and extra B6 or B3
6 - Vitamin C 500/1000 mg


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

people say its like a natural valium, but comparing valarian to valium is like comparing aspirin to morphine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would look it up. Don't take too much.
Also, it sounds like something you should take at night if it causes drowsiness.

I ended up buying Rescue Remedy instead, it works just as good.


----------



## random101 (Sep 2, 2009)

It seems like 1500mg of valerian seems to work. Its only good to use temporarily for social anxiety though. After a while the effect wears off.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

I asked roche if valium was based on valerian and they said no

all tranquillisers cause sedation , this is a useful side effect

find out the usual dose range and be guided by that, the benefits from a tablet may not last all day

some naturapaths say it doesnt help


----------

